# Graco HVLP System Series 700,Questions"Somebody"



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

I just bought a used ,Graco HVLP Paint Sprayer System Series 700 ( WITH GUN )
Not a great deal, but $200.00 , is pretty good, deal
This is a three stage ,rated at 5 psi,101 cfm
It will be used in the shop,for clear finishes ,water and oil, and stains 
Has any one had experience with this ,or similar Graco system ?
I assume it has only one fluid set ,what fluid sets,do you recommend that I will need ?

*Where is a good place to get parts ?* fluid sets

In the future, if I decided to, some time, Will It do a good job spraying latex paint ?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

set the air at 25 to 40 psi

30 works for me

then play with the fan dial, adjust the air

repeat

and take notes

M


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

Some one, on here,has to know something about this.
Help me out !!!!


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

How about it


> Any one


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

kunk

Yes I did read your post , and appreciate it very much .Thank You
I did get a manual, the other day.
I was hoping for more input, from others, the more info the better


----------

